# Yesterday's pick



## farkasthegoalie (Jul 17, 2020)

Picked this '79 Stingray yesterday- a few scuffs and a quarter size chunk out of the seat, but other than that, it's in great shape. Will make a good rider, and I also don't have to worry about spilling any ketchup or mustard on it...


----------

